# "On Street Parking" in Public (or Private) residential estates?



## satin (10 Jul 2008)

Hi All,
I am working in city centre and my office cant provide a parking space. 

I am 55 years old and about to retire in couple of yrs time. 

My problem is PARKING. Only parking I can get is euro 1500 per year fixed price if i wanted to park in office area. 

With salary so meagre its an expensive deal for me. I drive from Kildare and park by roadside next to an housing estate or at very few occassions infront (i.e. parking available in front on road without obstructing anyones path. That also when someone purposely obstruct free parking space with cones) of one house. There is no yellow line or payed parking there.

I have been doing the same for last 4 years, but for last couple of weeks one of the resident in that state is harassing me by putting cones everywhere, even infront of the street where no house is and no yellow line or payed parking is. Even got some verbal abbuse couple of times. Last week a huge dent showed up on my new car.

Am left heartbroken and scared. I dont know what to do, whether to change or leave job. Getting a job at my age is great deal and am already finding it hard to keep up with expenses. And now this ?

My questions are :
Are roads public or private ?
Can anyone put cones anywhere on public road, just to block the space ?
What shall i do, leave work? or shall I complain to guards if anything silly happen again?

Any input be of great help.

Thanks in advance
Regards
Satin


----------



## euro2000 (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

My questions are :
Are roads public or private ? Public
Can anyone put cones anywhere on public road, just to block the space ? No
what shall i do, leave work? or shall i complain to gards if anything silly happen again? Call Gardai
What kind of traffic cones are they? I wonder where they got them from?


----------



## g1g (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

Had similiar abuse when I was in college. Parked on a road near college, no yellow lines, no paid parking. Was not blocking anyones house etc and a woman felt it was ok to come out and abuse me and told me she would damage my car if I did not move it. For my own peace of mind I moved it down a bit but still on same road. The only thing is, by the time I had walked up to where I had originally parked it, someone else had parked there. You have no right to park outside your own house or put cones up etc. You only have a right to be able to exit from your driveway if you are parked in there.


----------



## satin (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

Thanks for replies...
They are normal traffic cones... i dont know where this fella got them from. Ontop of it, he's putting them infront of his house BUT ALSO at free space further ontop of the street. 
Whom shall i contact regarding these cones? will it be worth speaking to local authority ?
I park atleast 10 metrics away from any homes on that estate but these traffic cones keep on showing up where ever i park. 

Its great deal of mental stress as car is very integral part of me work and seeing it damaged or abused is sorry sight.

Any legal roads i can take?

Regards
Satin


----------



## ciars (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

Drop into the local Gardai station (to where you park) ask them about the legality of the cones. Im sure they would also confirm if it is legal for you to park raodside  - which Im sure it is. Wheter thay take an interst in your dinted car is another issue.

I used to park outside local dart station. There was no carpark and only onstreet parking available. had my car scratched with a key from front head light all down the doors to the end bumper. Convinced it was from a disgruntled neighbour.  But couldnt prove anything at the time.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



satin said:


> I drive from kildare and park by roadside next to an housing estate or at very few occassions infront(i.e. parking available in front on road without obstructing anyones path. That also when someone purposely obstruct free parking space with cones) of one house.


 
These 'spaces' are not really intended for commuters - they are there for residents, their visitors etc. I have to say I don't really blame the residents for taking offence, especially if you do this on a daily basis.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

Such a road is public, but I think that we're only entitled to park on the roadside for up to three hours.  I'm not entirely sure where I'm pulling this from!  But I'll try to find out.  I think that we're not really _meant _to use public roads as car parks for an entire day.  But that doesn't mean local residents can hassle you with cones and vandalism.

I'll see if I can find back up for what I'm rambling about.


----------



## jhegarty (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



rmelly said:


> These 'spaces' are not really intended for commuters - they are there for residents, their visitors etc. I have to say I don't really blame the residents for taking offence, especially if you do this on a daily basis.



Those space are for anyone who has paid their car tax....


----------



## rmelly (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



> Those space are for anyone who has paid their car tax....


 
Fair enough, so you'd have no problem with someone parking in front of your house for 8 to 10 hours a day.


----------



## Brianne (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

I have sympathy with both sides , it sounds as if the OP is not doing anything illegal, in fact the law is on his side , to my knowledge.
However, people in housing estates get fed up of people who leave cars outside their houses all day, this is a fact and in no way am I condoning what appears to be aggressive and illegal behaviour.
I would love to know about the legality of the three hours limit as said by a previous poster. 
As the OP lives in Kildare and works in the city centre, surely the Arrow or indeed the Silver Dawn(bus service) would be a much easier commute all round?


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

I have a friend who had similar problems to yourself and what he did I thought was a great piece of lateral thinking. He printed up a flyer and wrote on it that he was willing to pay 50 euro a week (5 day week Mon-Fri  8am till 4.30) to rent a driveway parking spot. That evening he got a call from a guy who left for work every day at 7am and was interested in his proposal.they did the deal and all were happy.


----------



## Ris (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

Hi Gobstopper. The OP said in his first post that the reason he was parking there was because he couldnt afford the 1500euro per annum fixed fee for parking in his office space so I dont think that kind of solution would work.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

I don't mean to attack OP but he has just got a new car so money can't be that tight. Plenty of others in his situation pay, I don't see why he should feel its acceptable to inconvenience others in an estate where he has no links/ties, to save himself on parking charges.

OP, are we getting the full story here - did you block in someone, even accidentally, or inconvenience someone with disabled sticker, elderly person, mother with children etc?

Also you talk about spaces - are these actual marked spaces, or just the side of the road in the estate? 

I don't think this has been asked, but is this a private estate?

Maybe this is a stupid question, but does a car legally have more right to make use of the side of the road than a cone?


----------



## DeclanP (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

A similar situation to this arises at train stations, bus stations and indeed at many sports events. If there is no limitation or charge for parking then OP is as much entitled to park in this spot as even the resident of the house as long as he is not causing an obstruction. 
The only way OP can be stopped from parking is if new traffic management plans are implemented in the estate or if the Gardai or the local authority adopt measures to prevent parking there altogether.
The person who damaged his car is a thug and I would advise OP to advise the Gardai of his suspicions. It will put an end to the matter.


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

where I live the road outside is taken up with commuters cars from about 7.30 am.  Oneof the neighbours is very touchy about this and park their cars out front instead of in their driveways to stop anyone parking there.   They are even touchy about anyone visiting who parks in front of their house.  They seem to think they own the road - which they don't.

However while most commuters are careful how they park I have seen some very inconsiderate parking.   One woman parked half blocking my driveway so my wife couldn't get out to do the school run.  I have had instances of cars parked for a couple of weeks outside my house (which is near an aircoach stop) as the drivers presumably went on holiday.  And on a few occassions car alarms have gone off all day.

I've no problem with someone parking outside my house as it is a public street.  Just as long as they park properly and not for weeks on end.


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

While I have sympathy for the original poster, and certainly the person harrassing you is the wrong. Though from experience commuters parking in residential areas is a real pain. But like others have said you can't claim you can't afford parking if you can afford a new car. There has to be somewhere else you can park and pay less than 1500. Even if it means walking a short distance or getting a bus or a train etc. You losing more in depreciation than parking would cost you, and I'm sure theres somewhere cheaper to park. 

While you are legally entitled to park there, it seems strange that someone would start to get annoyed after 4yrs. So perhaps theres more to this, or perhaps someone new has moved in, or has become unbalanced for some reason. Perhaps they are under stress for some reason. Regardless of the reason. I think its going to be very hard for you to win a battle of will here. Even if its hard to let someone bully and harass you.


----------



## Madangan (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



rmelly said:


> Fair enough, so you'd have no problem with someone parking in front of your house for 8 to 10 hours a day.


 

I may have a problem about it but that does not mean that I can do anything about it...just like I have a problem about many things I dont like but thats life!


----------



## television (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



aircobra19 said:


> I think its going to be very hard for you to win a battle of will here. Even if its hard to let someone bully and harass you.


 
Your right to stand your ground, let the person know your within your rights to park there, and remind them that the law in on your side, in a plesant but firm manner. Any problems call guards,


----------



## aircobra19 (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

My point was, unless you are going to monitor the car the whole time, how will you prove who is interfering with.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



satin said:


> That also when someone purposely obstruct free parking space with cones) of one house.There is no yellow line or payed parking there.
> I have been doing the same for last 4 years, but for last couple of weeks one of the resident in that state is harassing me by putting cones everywhere, even infront of the street where no house is and no yellow line or payed parking is.


Sorry - I don't really understand parts of your post such as the above extract. It seems a bit garbled. Maybe you can clarify?


> Even got some verbal abbuse couple of times. Last week a huge dent showed up on me new car.


Impossible to say who did this unless you have witnesses.


> Am left heartbroken and scared. I dont know what to do, whether to change or leave job. Getting a job at my age is great deal and am already finding it hard to keep up with expenses. And now this ?


Seems a bit drastic. Are there not other options? Bike, moped, public transport etc.?


----------



## rmelly (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



DeclanP said:


> The person who damaged his car is a thug and I would advise OP to advise the Gardai of his suspicions. It will put an end to the matter.


 
Is there any evidence that one of the residents damaged his car?


----------



## rmelly (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



television said:


> Your right to stand your ground, let the person know your within your rights to park there, and remind them that the law in on your side, in a plesant but firm manner.


 
Is the resident not equally within his rights to place a cone there?

And the OP hasn't responded to the question of whether this is a private estate - that might put a different slant on things.


----------



## ajapale (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

*Askaboutlaw* For legal issues not covered in another forum. .... Ask about road traffic law in Cars & Motoring. ....

Moved from *Askaboutlaw to *Motoring Related Issues
which is where this type of question is discussed.


----------



## S.L.F (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



rmelly said:


> Is the resident not equally within his rights to place a cone there?
> 
> And the OP hasn't responded to the question of whether this is a private estate - that might put a different slant on things.



If it is not a private estate then the OP would be within their rights to remove the offending cones, either put them up onto the grass verge or put them into his boot and keep them as someone has thrown them out.

The OP could call the council and tell them that someone is dumping plastic  cones onto the road and could they remove them as they are causing a road hazard.


----------



## Pee (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

If it's the same resident then I think it's too much to be blocking so much space but I also think it's not right for commuters to park their vehicles on the street for the whole day and expect the residents to manage around their parking. 

My sympathy would lean towards the residents but no-one (if that was the case) should damage a car out of spite. Commuters should take the locals into consideration when deciding to when and how to commute by car wheter to work or sporting events.


----------



## DeclanP (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

If it is a public estate then no one has any right to put up cones or anything to prevent other people parking there. Local authorities wont even allow residents groups to fix potholes on public roads in their estates for insurance purposes. The bottom line is that the OP has a right to park where he does (it wouldn't be my cup of tea) — new car or not!!!


----------



## rmelly (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



DeclanP said:


> The bottom line is that the OP has a right to park where he does (it wouldn't be my cup of tea) — new car or not!!!


 
It seems a bit premature to make that statement without an answer to whether it is a private estate or not, surely?


----------



## DeclanP (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

Well it seems that the OP is not really sure whether it is a public or private estate. I was merely offering an opinion in the event that it is a public place — as I suspect that it is. There are now 28 posts on this subject, so it is hardly premature to make some assumptions. Don't you think??


----------



## rmelly (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



DeclanP said:


> Well it seems that the OP is not really sure whether it is a public or private estate. I was merely offering an opinion in the event that it is a public place — as I suspect that it is. There are now 28 posts on this subject, so it is hardly premature to make some assumptions. Don't you think??


 
OP hasn't posted in the thread since Thursday morning, the question of public vs private arose afterwards. Your 'suspecting' and assuming' is just that, with no basis in fact. Of course you are entitled to make these assumptions, but you should explicitly state them and not state for a fact something that may not be correct. 

I am also inclined to think it is a public estate as there has been no mention of private clamping services etc from the OP, but until the OP answers the question this discussion is academic.

As such I stand by my comment...


----------



## DeclanP (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



rmelly said:


> OP hasn't posted in the thread since Thursday morning, the question of public vs private arose afterwards. Your 'suspecting' and assuming' is just that, with no basis in fact. Of course you are entitled to make these assumptions, but you should explicitly state them and not state for a fact something that may not be correct.
> 
> I am also inclined to think it is a public estate as there has been no mention of private clamping services etc from the OP, but until the OP answers the question this discussion is academic.
> 
> As such I stand by my comment...



The fact that OP hasn't responded while we are ranting away suggests that he may well have found his answer.


----------



## g1g (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

i thought most estates were public - i.e. roads and lighting in there managed by the council.  Any private estates I know have signs up and/or gates and I can only think of two off hand.


----------



## DeclanP (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*

Most estates are public — only that many haven't been taken in charge by local councils who would then be responsible for road repairs, lighting etc. as opposed to the developer. Some developers put up signs indicating that parking is for local residents only but that is not worth the sign that it is written on.


----------



## Pee (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



DeclanP said:


> If it is a public estate then no one has any right to put up cones or anything to prevent other people parking there. Local authorities wont even allow residents groups to fix potholes on public roads in their estates for insurance purposes. *The bottom line is that the OP has a right to park where he does* (it wouldn't be my cup of tea) — new car or not!!!


 
Assuming the estate is a public estate the OP may still not have the right to park where he does, how do we know the width of the road and other local issues (like access for bin trucks) that would prevent the majority of other road users from parking there.

TBH, if I was the householder and the OP went to gardai and they told me I had no right to reserve a parking spot by placing cones on a public road, then the next time the OP parks in front of my house I'd get a neighbour and myself to block him in, I don't think there's a law defining how much space must be left between cars, is there?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



g1g said:


> i thought most estates were public - i.e. roads and lighting in there managed by the council.  Any private estates I know have signs up and/or gates and I can only think of two off hand.


I live in a private housing estate with no gates and no signs up about the private nature of the place. We have had sporadic problems over the years with people using the streets as a park and ride facility.


----------



## kkman (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



ClubMan said:


> I live in a private housing estate with no gates and no signs up about the private nature of the place. We have had sporadic problems over the years with people using the streets as a park and ride facility.


Was there any outcome with your problem? The reason i ask is because i had the same problem myself with people using the front of my house as a park and ride facility. i live in a privatley owned detached house on the front row of an estate. there are 8 detached houses on our road which is a cul de sac. there is a green in front of us and then a busy main road. the front of my house is very open, ie cobblelock with no wall. some people just park their car right up in front of my house and walk away. pure and utter ignorance in my opinion, sometimes i have to do a 10 point turn to get out. one particular man used to park his large jaguar car right in front of my house, then get a bus somewhere and leave it there for the weekend! i had a few words with him one day. he seemed to think it was perfectly ok to park up in front of someones house for the weekend. if any visitors came to my house, they had nowhere to park.
people seem to get very upset when asked to park elsewhere, crazy.
do some people really think they can drive into a housing estate and park up in front of a privately owned house and leave their car there for the day?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



kkman said:


> Was there any outcome with your problem?


Seems to have abated since the surrounding public streets were made pay and display. I think this reduced the number of drivers who searched the area in general for parking spaces and so had a knock on effect in reducing the demand in our private area too. The issue never really bothered me that much since I'm not a driver and we have our own private space for any visitors who do drive. Once or twice neighbours parked on or across our space without asking in which case I just politely asked them to move and not do this without asking again.


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Jul 2008)

Regardless of the legality, its all about respect for ohers. I don't think anyone minds someone parking outside their house occasionally or if it doesn't interfere with others. But in my experience people just will park anywhere. I had someone park for 2 weeks outside of mine making very difficult to get into the driveway. If theres a space left outside mine on a weekday, some will always park there all day, and frequently over the weekend. Regardless that the road is too narrow, and its make the exit from our road dangerous.


----------



## DeclanP (14 Jul 2008)

As said previously, unless there is a traffic management plan for an estate (ie pay and display parking) the issue of abandoning cars each day or for days on end will continue and there is nothing that the residents can do apart from parking their own cars on the roadway.


----------



## kkman (14 Jul 2008)

thats true. its still the height of ignornace and bad manners to park in front of someones house and leave the car there for an entire day or even days. everyone else has to pay for parking, so why do they think that they can park for free in front of a privately owned house? if they vant afford the parking for their car, get the bus.....


----------



## television (14 Jul 2008)

Parking on the street in front of a persons drive all day thus disrupting their entrance is wrong. However parking on the street where you are not blocking an entrance is perfectly acceptable. If a person wants to buy a house with a private parking space then let them pay for the privilage. If not dont buy or rent a house with no private space and then expect the tax payer to foot the bill for your personal on street space.


----------



## g1g (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



ClubMan said:


> I live in a private housing estate with no gates and no signs up about the private nature of the place. We have had sporadic problems over the years with people using the streets as a park and ride facility.


 
just out of interest, what makes an estate a private estate?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



g1g said:


> just out of interest, what makes an estate a private estate?


Ownership of the title of the land I think? In our case the land is owned by the management company and the development is not taken in charge by the local authority (well - they do refuse collection but nothing else).


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



ClubMan said:


> Ownership of the title of the land I think? In our case the land is owned by the management company and the development is not taken in charge by the local authority (well - they do refuse collection but nothing else).


 
Our estate is fnished 15 years and still not taken in charge by local authority. (not builders fault either) They have in fact refused to remove an abandoned car parked in visitor parking spaces as it was not on what they called a "public road".  Would we be correct then in "warning off" anyone seen to be constantly parking all day with no obvious connection to any of the residences?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

Is the estate privately managed by a properly incorporated management company - usually a limited liability company with the householders as members/shareholders? Or is it in limbo and neither properly privately managed nor taken in charge by the _LA_? If there is a management company then it is their responsibility and prerogative to deal with such issues as they (i.e. the board of directors under the auspices of the members) see fit.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jul 2008)

No management company, just a regular small estate of about 20 detached & semi's with a residents association to which we all contribute so much a year for grasscutting common areas etc. It is apparently not uncommon for the LA here to take many years before taking estates in charge.  Not sure but I think they get to keep some of the builders bond until they do.  It's only awkward when such as an abandoned care crops up as happened once recently. The LA's solution was if the car "found itself" on the public road they could lift it.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> The LA's solution was if the car "found itself" on the public road they could lift it.


I am very surprised that the _LA _would even countenance giving out such "advice"!


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I am very surprised that the _LA _would even countenance giving out such "advice"!


 

Think this was more a comment on where vehicles had to be before they could be lifted. Strangely enough though the vehicle disappeared a few days later.


----------



## niallo34 (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Parking by roadside*



kkman said:


> do some people really think they can drive into a housing estate and park up in front of a privately owned house and leave their car there for the day?



As others have already said, as long as the person parking their car has paid their car tax and is not obstructing the driveway, then they are just as entitled as the owner of the house to park on a public street.

I'm saying this as someone who has recently bought a house and has the space in front of my house constantly occupied by people working in the area, but who don't live there. Manners and what's 'right' don't come into it as it stands.


----------



## newirishman (17 Jul 2008)

I probably would take a train from Kildare into the city centre before getting annoyed by issues like that. 
Anyway, it looks like a nice public road with no no-parking or private property signs. So perfectly legal to park there, which means if anyone living there has a problem with it than bad luck. Maybe go to the local council and request a pay&display zone for the area. 
But messing around with cones or giving out if someone parks there on a regular basis? Ridiculous.


----------



## kkman (18 Jul 2008)

newirishman said:


> I probably would take a train from Kildare into the city centre before getting annoyed by issues like that.
> Anyway, it looks like a nice public road with no no-parking or private property signs. So perfectly legal to park there, which means if anyone living there has a problem with it than bad luck. Maybe go to the local council and request a pay&display zone for the area.
> But messing around with cones or giving out if someone parks there on a regular basis? Ridiculous.


 pay and display zone in a private housing estate?? thats ridiculous. if you say its ok for people to park infront of a house in a housing estate, then people can drive out to the countryside and park their cars in peoples driveways. never heard of pay and display machines in a housing estate.


----------



## newirishman (18 Jul 2008)

kkman said:


> pay and display zone in a private housing estate?? thats ridiculous. if you say its ok for people to park infront of a house in a housing estate, then people can drive out to the countryside and park their cars in peoples driveways. never heard of pay and display machines in a housing estate.



OP wrote: 
"park by roadside next to an housing estate / in front on road without obstructing anyones path"

Looks to me like a public road and not inside whatever housing estate. And as long as it is a public road, regardless if it is in front of an estate or whatever, everyone can park as he/she wishes (as long as it is not illegal to do so). Why isn't it ok to park in front of a house if it is a public road? 
The point here is *public* road.


----------



## wishbone (18 Jul 2008)

I have the same issue - it has been ongoing for the last few weeks.  Initially there was one car parked on the public road, arrive at 7, return at 7, 1 was OK I could still manoeuvre the car out of the drive way, but now there are three, all stuck to each other, so there is a risk that I could dent one of them whilst reversing, and I mean completely unintentionally as our car is quite long and the driveway quite narrow.  I assume I'm to blame if this is the case??  

Anyway based on the OP, it's a public road and there's nothing I can do about it - except learn the length of my car better!!


----------



## ajapale (18 Jul 2008)

Off topic posts and personalised interaction between posters have been deleted.


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

Thanks a lot for replies....
I was away in ennis for office trip and didnt have any internet access.. Some of the options given here are quite interesting. But i went back to work today and to rephrase my question :
Place i park is not in front of anyone's house. Its an empty stretch of Road in front of a house estate. There is nothing built on either side. Empty space to Park about 10 odd cars. And i repeat not in front of anyone's home.

And intimidation, today i noticed nail and wood screws thrown at the empty spaces. Isnt that a criminal Offence??

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2008)

Its doesn't matter if its outside someones house. What matters is if its a public or private road a question you've not answered. 

You also not answered what alternatives to parking here have you got. 

If theres no signs about parking and clamping then its most likely public and even if it isn't, you've no way of knowing about parking restrictions and can't be clamped, towed or stickered unless theres signs warning you. 

The flip side is, how are you going to prove who is doing this, unless you have CCTV to catch the person or have a guard on your car all the time its parked. Neither is practical. Did you ask any of the residents. Maybe theres a local thug/criminal, thats know for this kind of intimidation in the area. Did you report it to the Guards. They could tell you the same.


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Its doesn't matter if its outside someones house. What matters is if its a public or private road a question you've not answered.



its a public road for flow traffic through to n4 from south circular road



aircobra19 said:


> You also not answered what alternatives to parking here have you got.


Only other option is leave car in kildare station and than walk about 2miles one way from hueston.
Or take a bus to heuston and do the same. Bear in mind am 55 and have slight case of arthritis..



aircobra19 said:


> If theres no signs about parking and clamping then its most likely public and even if it isn't, you've no way of knowing about parking restrictions and can't be clamped, towed or stickered unless theres signs warning you.



There are no sign's whats so ever. As i said after a row of houses..there is about 50 metres stretch of road with nathing on either side and no yellow lines or parking restrictions.



aircobra19 said:


> The flip side is, how are you going to prove who is doing this, unless you have CCTV to catch the person or have a guard on your car all the time its parked. Neither is practical. Did you ask any of the residents. Maybe theres a local thug/criminal, thats know for this kind of intimidation in the area. Did you report it to the Guards. They could tell you the same.



Reporting to gards.. thats what on me mind next... already saw damage done to car ...heard abuse and now NAILS... I have seen the person who always move the cones around and have picture of him on me mobile and even pointing finger and hurling abuse... 
its just..am so sad this its a small matter and some people(i know its just one person) making sucha big fuss outa it...

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

And my parking in no way obstruct any home... or spare parking infront of home... its an empty stretch of wide road without affecting any traffic on either side.

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

satin said:


> today i noticed nail and wood screws thrown at the empty spaces. Isnt that a criminal Offence??


A breach of the littering laws perhaps? Can't see that this, in itself, constitutes intimidation or anything more serious though.


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> A breach of the littering laws perhaps? Can't see that this, in itself, constitutes intimidation or anything more serious though.



Ah may be. But seen a dent on car, got abuse hurled, cones been moved to places, now NAILs thrown purposely to damage vehicles... did those idiots think if fast driving car(even at 50km/h) had a flat or exploding tyre coz of this stupidity..what typa scene it can cause..damage to both property n life.

I am looking for alternate way of parking, even checking letting websites. But most of the options are an additional cost.

Public road...public parking...i pay motor tax, then how come one can disrupt it.

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

satin said:


> But seen a dent on car


But you didn't see how it happened? 


> got abuse hurled


If this happened then you should have reported it to the _Gardaí_.


> cones been moved to places


Report this to the local authority perhaps?


> now NAILs thrown purposely to damage vehicles...


Did you see them being "thrown"? Do you *know for a fact *that they were put there to "purposely damage vehicles"?

Ultimately if you are being subjected to actual intimidation (and not just inferring intimidation from things that may happen while you are not there to witness them) then report this to the relevant authorities. 

Obviously intimidation and vandalism are unacceptable and should be dealt with by the relevant authorities. Other than that there is not much that you can do as far as I can see. And I would go so far as to say that on balance you might be better of avoiding this area due to the potential stress, hassle and possible damage/cost that might be involved. Some people would call this giving into bullies but I would simply call it pragmatism in a world that is seldom perfect.


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

I do agree with you Clubman.. But its shame init, for sake some of some's ego.... am going through harassment and have to spend time finding ways around parking... or even thinking of changing the job at the very last years of me professional career.

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

Changing job seems like a total overreaction to this incident in my opinion.


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2008)

Thanks for clarifying. Clears a lot of issues up. I think you're in the right, legally, but like Clubman said enforcing it will be difficult and probably expensive and stressful. 

I'm being pedantic but its only 1.4km .8 of a mile from Heuston to Killmanham/SCR. About a 20 min walk. 10 min cycle if you had a foldup bike in the boot. Anyone I know with arthritis was encouraged to do light exercise. I accept, that maybe your case is different. Theres a decent hill up to Killmanham which you'd feel with arthritis. But most people should be doing 30~60mins of walking a day. 

I don't know that area well but I don't remember any car parks in that area alright. Maybe theres one on the bus route though thats a compromise. Maybe drive around the area looking for companies that have spaces that don't look busy and see if any would rent you one. Even apartment blocks etc.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

A moped might be another alternative?


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> A moped might be another alternative?


 
One of those that folds into the boot? You could park in the Phoenix park then. Though the Park Rangers don't like that, and have a running battle with their traffic cones in the usual day parking bits.


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

Ye walking is one thing am considering as well.. Probably some gud will come outa something seriously bad. But it does show how far bullyin can go, with age n place no barrier.
I will search a bit around the area for rental car park, if i can. And think of alternate. 
Said that, it seems any one can put a claim to public porperty and rule da place init.

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> One of those that folds into the boot? You could park in the Phoenix park then. Though the Park Rangers don't like that, and have a running battle with their traffic cones in the usual day parking bits.


They seem to be clamping down (not actually clamping - yet!) on this sort of parking in the _Phoenix Park _a lot more these days.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

satin said:


> YProbably some gud will come


That's the spirit!


> outa something seriously bad.


In my opinion you seem to be taking this a bit too hard/personally. 


> But it does show how far bullyin can go, with age n place no barrier.


_"age n place"_?


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

True... i will figure out something abt this one. As i said i have been parking there of years not just started recently. And infact know few resident's in that estate. General Hi n hello. I know issue is with one old fella living in that estate. Probably retired nothing else to do. Annoy others. There are better ways of handling this.
I will talk to me sons ova this weekend to get information about Parking rules in that area/road.

I know i sound drastic, but in no way it gives anyone right to harse me like this.

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

I will check with local authority and see whats the status of that road and parking regulations.

But matter is trivial and big at same time, as either have to cough up another 1k at this time of credit crunch or live with it.

Regards
S murphy


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> They seem to be clamping down (not actually clamping - yet!) on this sort of parking in the _Phoenix Park _a lot more these days.


 
It was getting out of hand in fairness. Used to do it myself a few years ago.


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2008)

satin said:


> I will check with local authority and see whats the status of that road and parking regulations.
> 
> But matter is trivial and big at same time, as either have to cough up another 1k at this time of credit crunch or live with it.
> 
> ...


 
You could get a old car to commute in. One you wouldn't be worked about dents and scratches.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

satin said:


> I will talk to me sons ova this weekend. Give da fella taste of his own medicine if need be.
> 
> I know i sound drastic, but in no way it gives anyone right to harse me like this.


If I have understood you properly (and it's a bit difficult the way that you write) this sounds like a really bad idea. You should be reporting any issues you have to the relevant authorities and not taking matters into your own hands. Doing the latter could well backfire and leave you with even more problems to worry about!


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

thanks clubman 

old car well, pay two insurances two motortax discs... ah  ... that be too much init.. I will try looking for alternatives. 
I googled and only found one website for renting parking spaces and doesnt seem to get any proper result. Can any one PM me any other website i can checked. I checked daft so far.

regards
S murphy


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

?


----------



## rmelly (23 Jul 2008)

satin said:


> I will talk to me sons ova this weekend. Give da fella taste of his own medicine if need be.


 
I was starting to have some sympathy for you Satin, until I read this...


----------



## satin (23 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> I was starting to have some sympathy for you Satin, until I read this...



What i meant there is not do anything abrupt or be a baddy... me son works in planning office in dublin. Just ask him to chase whats the status of that road.
Didnt want to get them involved earlier. But anyways for info sake only will ask him to dig out this info.

In no way i meant it to be offensive.
Regards
S


----------



## ajapale (29 May 2012)

Related question posted today.


----------

